# Storm Lantern Cottage - April 2016



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 9, 2016)

First time discovery and explore. 

I spent ages trying to write something decent for this place. Basically, for a few months I had been researching plenty of places, finding them, and couldn't quite hit anything big when I visited them. This is another place I wanted to check out after finding it whilst researching for places to go.

So I had a trip planned, for a few locations, this was the last one I tried after two fails & Pheasent. Afterwards, I made my way to it's road hoping it wouldn't be sealed up, refurbished or well watched like the many potentials I discovered last month, but within seconds I found it, all alone and ready for exploring. 

Once I made it in. Finally I found what I was looking for, An old house completely untouched for my photography & exploring in general, I got my new set of batteries out and put in the camera that I brought in a shop a few miles away after my last location, and began. A house with a little bit of everything. The history of this house is pretty bad and I won't say another word.





[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lantern Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

what an amazing find! i love places like this, just completely left untouched, great report and photos!, that guy really liked marmite D:!, its in these sort of places i feel like the owner is going to walk through the door any minute and ask what im doing in his house..


----------



## Bones out (Apr 9, 2016)

Bit worried about the calendars in the bathroom and agree - this man loved his marmite!
Good work there sir, I salute you.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 10, 2016)

Wowza. You hit the jackpot here Dauntless. Good when all the hard work researching pays off innit?


----------



## smiler (Apr 10, 2016)

You found a goodun Dauntless, Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 10, 2016)

Amazing find mate well done! That stack of marmite jars is something else!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 10, 2016)

Quote - It was excitement all at once, upstairs was stuffed with vanity, mainly men’s stuff, a genuine house of mystery, most likely a house of ill manners. A very peaceful place, lanterns and candles are all dotted around, and a true sense of the former owner lingering in every room. - Quote

Very nicely photographed. However; There is no sense of 'peace' radiating from any of these very telling photographs as far as I am concerned. The former residence of a rather sad and confused individual I suspect - some of the not so obvious printed matter points one in that direction.

Before the coming of the internet, every town and city had a seedy little shop, stuck down some hidden back street, that sold books like those photographed, Japanese sex toys and contraceptives by the bucketful. Now at the click of a button we have live sex 24/7! When I was actively photographing my explores many years ago, my subject matter always had to pass the 'what if my relatives lived here' test, and this was at a time when the viewing audience for my images was very small indeed. In this day and age of instant lewd reply or 'witty' comment, my personal view is that we should treat the former occupants - dead or alive as we would want our parents treated and thus consider what images we post. 

Just a personal thought from somebody who has seen the devastating effect that this modern day 'intrusion' can have on a families life. Sermon over!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 10, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Quote - It was excitement all at once, upstairs was stuffed with vanity, mainly men’s stuff, a genuine house of mystery, most likely a house of ill manners. A very peaceful place, lanterns and candles are all dotted around, and a true sense of the former owner lingering in every room. - Quote
> 
> Very nicely photographed. However; There is no sense of 'peace' radiating from any of these very telling photographs as far as I am concerned. The former residence of a rather sad and confused individual I suspect - some of the not so obvious printed matter points one in that direction.



You are very much spot on. Unfortinetly, I can't give away the history for this place, I know the full details.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice one Dauntless!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 10, 2016)

This cottage is in not too bad a condition - except for a tidy up. Do I detect that this gentleman might have been gay? As there are two calendars showing hunks and also a single photograph as well. Just a thought. He never tidied up his house.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 10, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> This cottage is in not too bad a condition - except for a tidy up. Do I detect that this gentleman might have been gay? As there are two calendars showing hunks and also a single photograph as well. Just a thought. He never tidied up his house.



Yes, a certain side of his bedroom wall gave me the answer.


----------



## TheNarrator (Apr 10, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> Yes, a certain side of his bedroom wall gave me the answer.


I don't understand what suggests the former owner was male, let alone gay. Do you not find it a little insensitive to brand this person gay on a public forum when you probably know little or nothing about the history of this place.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 10, 2016)

TheNarrator said:


> I don't understand what suggests the former owner was male, let alone gay. Do you not find it a little insensitive to brand this person gay on a public forum when you probably know little or nothing about the history of this place.



I sent that because the wall features posters of completely naked gay men, and I won't share a picture of that sort of thing on a public forum, this wasn't supposed to be insensitive or homophobic. 

I know a fair bit of history as well, I can't say much because the magpies will end up finding this house. We've all seen them trash far too many houses like this, i'm not going to let it happen to this place.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 11, 2016)

Excellent documentation dude, indeed its a dodgy explore due to all the info we found out, but after all its said an done you have documented the remains well despite what the history is... glad the research came up well and you decided to check it.
As for any history its best not named upon a forum let alone the internet, nice "codename" aswel, that piano is wonderful aswel!


----------



## skankypants (Apr 11, 2016)

Top notch find...thanks for posting


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 11, 2016)

What a find,an absolute treasure trove of social history.First class report.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 11, 2016)

What a quaint little place.well done dauntless.I take my hat off to you.


----------



## Catweazle64 (Apr 12, 2016)

Gay, straight, male, female...I have no interest. Great find. Well done.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 12, 2016)

Catweazle64 said:


> Gay, straight, male, female...I have no interest. Great find. Well done.



Precisely. One is exploring and recording the tangible remains of a life. lived in that location. To go beyond that - no matter if the person is dead or alive, must be done with great sensitivity and an understanding that there may be relations still alive. Sadly it is not the posting of the original report that causes any problems, it is the speculations and innuendo etc, that result from that. As I said before, think how you would like somebody to record your parents abandoned belongings.


----------



## krela (Apr 12, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Precisely. One is exploring and recording the tangible remains of a life. lived in that location. To go beyond that - no matter if the person is dead or alive, must be done with great sensitivity and an understanding that there may be relations still alive. Sadly it is not the posting of the original report that causes any problems, it is the speculations and innuendo etc, that result from that. As I said before, think how you would like somebody to record your parents abandoned belongings.



Curious, I've always said this and you've argued the opposite before.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Apr 12, 2016)

Why "House of ill manners"?

I'm assuming you mean brothel, but see no evidence of this.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 12, 2016)

krela said:


> Curious, I've always said this and you've argued the opposite before.



When ever have I advocated that we trivialise and sensationalise private personal details in order to garner inane and insensitive replies?
Nuff said - Keep the reports flowing Dauntless, they always add to the information store.

D_S


----------



## tazong (Apr 12, 2016)

What a cracking find bud - the problem with places like this is theres so much stuff to photograph - you will probably miss a zillion things and only realise what you miss after looking back at your photos.
For what its worth i think you captured this place really well - i think as long as you show respect when you visit a place like this - i.e not damage or take anything and not root to much - just document what you see and not show anything to personal of the person who lived there - you have done nothing wrong in my book.
Well done mate.


----------



## Potter (Apr 17, 2016)

Superb. He was certainly a Marmite fan.


----------

